# Single-volume opera guides recommended



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

Please help. I hope this thread meets with your approval and you all contribute.

What single-volume opera guide do you use and recommend?

I think I'm due to buy a new one.

I am using "The Rough Guide to Opera" third edition, by Matthew Boyden, 2002. It has served me well. It was what was available at my book store. I checked Amazon and there is a fourth edition, but for whatever reason it is priced exorbitantly so I can't buy.

I live in the US so I need something available to the US market.

Thanks.
Scott


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Get this used at Amazon USA for $13*.........large hardcover 12 x 9.5 with over 900 pages many many photos and illustrations, an opera treasure chest to explore!

The volume above besides synopsis, composer bio, historical context and huge number of photos gives interesting essential info about each opera like character conflicts/development, famous singers known for each work, music stucture or unique development etc.....excellent

I have several opera guides already including the Rough Guide you mention........Rough Guide does recommend a few CDs to buy for each opera in addition to synopsis


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

hutchscott said:


> Please help. I hope this thread meets with your approval and you all contribute.
> 
> What single-volume opera guide do you use and recommend?
> 
> ...


The one you mentioned is truly excellent.
The "Bible" is The New Kobbé's Opera Book. Quite expensive new, but it can be found for peanuts, used.
There is a book with a different approach, very funny and enjoyable although it only describes 80 operas: A Night at The Opera. I've read it cover to cover and it is hilarious.
The Grove Book of Operas is very informative.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> There is a book with a different approach, very funny and enjoyable although it only describes 80 operas: A Night at The Opera. I've read it cover to cover and it is hilarious.


This one Alma?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, Annie, the very same. Have you read it? It's so funny!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Yep, Annie, the very same. Have you read it? It's so funny!


No, but on your recommendation, I'll order it.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A very good one, and by reading it you'll learn Dutch too


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> A very good one, and by reading it you'll learn Dutch too


Does it come with side-by-side translation like a libretto?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Does it come with side-by-side translation like a libretto?


No, but with your great opera knowledge you'll guess your way right through it :guitar:. Somewhere I've got a huge multilanguage libretti-book too, bought at the Amsterdam bookshop 'De Slegte' that sells all non-sellers. (Tip when you're in A'dam)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> No, but with *your great opera knowledge* you'll guess your way right through it :guitar:












Ha ha!!



TxllxT said:


> Somewhere I've got a huge multilanguage libretti-book too, bought at the Amsterdam bookshop 'De Slegte' that sells all non-sellers. (Tip when you're in A'dam)


Thanks. Will look out for it.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> *Get this used at Amazon USA for $13*.........large hardcover 12 x 9.5 with over 900 pages many many photos and illustrations, an opera treasure chest to explore!
> 
> The volume above besides synopsis, composer bio, historical context and huge number of photos gives interesting essential info about each opera like character conflicts/development, famous singers known for each work, music stucture or unique development etc.....excellent
> 
> I have several opera guides already including the Rough Guide you mention........Rough Guide does recommend a few CDs to buy for each opera in addition to synopsis


Just ordered this from amazon and it's on its way!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

sospiro said:


> This one Alma?


Have ordered this one too! Along with Werther and the Strauss lieder CD. I think you all know who I'm talking about.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Have ordered this one too! Along with Werther and the Strauss lieder CD. I think you all know who I'm talking about.












Nope. Do tell!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Nope. Do tell!


She is talking about Anna Netrebko La Bellissima, of course, who else?:angel:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> She is talking about Anna Netrebko La Bellissima, of course, who else?:angel:


Jonas Kaufmann has made a Strauss Lieder CD too :angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> No, but with your great opera knowledge you'll guess your way right through it :guitar:. Somewhere I've got a huge multilanguage libretti-book too, bought at the Amsterdam bookshop 'De Slegte' that sells all non-sellers. (Tip when you're in A'dam)


I went down there, unfortunately they dont have it anymore. Still, theres a good selection of other books so dont let me put you off Annie.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> I went down there, unfortunately they dont have it anymore. Still, theres a good selection of other books so dont let me put you off Annie.


No problem.

If the weather is good - Plan A - walking, exploring, boat trip on the canals
If it's raining - Plan B - art galleries, museums, shops, (_not_ girly shopping )


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Sounds good, how long will you be in Amsterdam?

Good choice on the boats, imo the best way to see the city is from the canals. Nothing better than cruising on a sunny day!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Sounds good, how long will you be in Amsterdam?
> 
> Good choice on the boats, imo the best way to see the city is from the canals. Nothing better than cruising on a sunny day!


This time, with my friends, only four days. But I will return on my own next May to see Don Carlo (fingers crossed I can get tickets) & will have time to do more exploring.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Put the 7th of February in your diary. If you book on that day at 12.00 you should be fine, the website will be really slow though with all the extra traffic. I recommend you choose seats towards the centre from rows 8-15 for the best view (Seat 1 on row 11 is the very best in the house imo :tiphat. Of course, those will cost you close to 100 euros....

- Hope you still remember this 8 months from now!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Put the 7th of February in your diary. If you book on that day at 12.00 you should be fine, the website will be really slow though with all the extra traffic. I recommend you choose seats towards the centre from rows 8-15 for the best view (Seat 1 on row 11 is the very best in the house imo :tiphat. Of course, those will cost you close to 100 euros....
> 
> - Hope you still remember this 8 months from now!


Thank you, very useful!! I have put the date in my diary & will try to get time off work so I can book at 12.00.


----------



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

Okay, everyone, I want to say how impressed I am. This blue book that is pictured in the thread...I got it from the library. It is a *huge* book. Coffee table sized, thick and heavy. Quite the tome, really.

I want one. I'll have to wait until I have money, but I bet it would make a good addition to anyone's opera collection.

Thanks for reading my thread.
Scott


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

hutchscott said:


> Okay, everyone, I want to say how impressed I am. This blue book that is pictured in the thread...I got it from the library. It is a *huge* book. Coffee table sized, thick and heavy. Quite the tome, really.
> 
> I want one. I'll have to wait until I have money, but I bet it would make a good addition to anyone's opera collection.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.
You mean the Opera Composers Works Performers one?
I know, it is huge, isn't it?
I couldn't believe it when the box got delivery to me.
I thought, whoa, why is the Amazon.com box this huge? I just ordered a book! They probably sent me something else by mistake (I was expecting just a regular sized book, by the picture on the Amazon site). Then I opened it and... wow!!!
It's a great book.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> You're welcome.
> You mean the Opera Composers Works Performers one?
> I know, it is huge, isn't it?
> I couldn't believe it when the box got delivery to me.
> ...


I was so excited when I saw it brand new for about US$30 in a shop here.

The only problem is that you can't quite carry it around in your bag for a little light operatic relief during work lunch breaks,


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I was so excited when I saw it brand new for about US$30 in a shop here.
> 
> The only problem is that you can't quite carry it around in your bag for a little light operatic relief during work lunch breaks,


Just got mine today, used from amazon. It weighs almost 10.5 lbs! I got it for $13 plus $4 shipping. The dust jacket is a little beaten up but not too bad. Great deal!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

About three years ago I purchases on EBay a hard cover copy of The Metropolitan Opera Stories of the Great Operas by John W. Freeman, published 1984, to which I refer often. For this 500+ page book I paid $1.00 US plus $3.99 shipping. It has the stories of some 150 Operas plus short biographies of the composers. Nothing on performers but for that price you can't have everything. 

Rob


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Callas fans you must buy this now " Callas images of a legend"*...........Amazon USA $6 used

This is by far best collection of quality Callas photos I have seen, 260 pages hardcover 13 x 9.5 size, some are a bit grainy enlarged BW photos but many are highest quality BW photo suitable for artwork framing, you will not be dissappointed

A gift from the opera gods, do not anger them..........


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to pay $35.5 at Amazon.ca. The $6 offered on amazon.com does not send over the border. Lucky you!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

sabrina said:


> *I have to pay $35.5 at Amazon.ca*. The $6 offered on amazon.com does not send over the border. Lucky you!


We should eliminate all tariffs and customs paperwork with our good neighbor Canada, someday soon..........


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> We should eliminate all tariffs and customs paperwork with our good neighbor Canada, someday soon..........


 Yep, then we can get their oil for a few bucks.:devil:


----------

